# Main Sewer PVC Pipe



## lamagra (Feb 24, 2009)

All,

I am having the dreaded issue of having my clay sewer pipe infiltrated by tree roots. After getting it cleaned out a couple of times we are just about to throw in the towel and replace it. I was wondering how thick of a schedule 40 would you go? 4"? The run is about 50' and am looking for a couple of 20' and probably a 10'.. Is it common to trail up a bunch of 10'? Or would it be respectable to do two 20' and a 10'?

Also I talked to lowes/menards/ and a specialty store around here to see if anyone sold 20' but they do not.. Any ideas?

Thank you for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Call a plumber.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbup:


service guy said:


> Call a plumber.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thread is open play nice is all we ask.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Thread is open play nice is all we ask.


why is the thread open?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

lamagra said:


> All,
> 
> I am having the dreaded issue of having my clay sewer pipe infiltrated by tree roots. After getting it cleaned out a couple of times we are just about to throw in the towel and replace it. I was wondering how thick of a schedule 40 would you go? 4"? The run is about 50' and am looking for a couple of 20' and probably a 10'.. Is it common to trail up a bunch of 10'? Or would it be respectable to do two 20' and a 10'?
> 
> ...


Judging by what you have posted, you need to have a licensed plumber in your area do the work. They will take care of the materials that you have the questions about. I'm not trying to discourage you in your DIY attempts, but some things are better left to trained professionals. 99% of plumbing work falls into this category. 

P.S. How was that Ron?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

lamagra said:


> All,
> 
> I am having the dreaded issue of having my clay sewer pipe infiltrated by tree roots. After getting it cleaned out a couple of times we are just about to throw in the towel and replace it. I was wondering how thick of a schedule 40 would you go? 4"? The run is about 50' and am looking for a couple of 20' and probably a 10'.. Is it common to trail up a bunch of 10'? Or would it be respectable to do two 20' and a 10'?
> 
> ...


I want to know why you thought we would answer your question. I am really curious.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

super plumber said:


> why is the thread open?


We don't want to overmod, take away all the fun.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

airgap said:


> Judging by what you have posted, you need to have a licensed plumber in your area do the work. They will take care of the materials that you have the questions about. I'm not trying to discourage you in your DIY attempts, but some things are better left to trained professionals. 99% of plumbing work falls into this category.
> 
> P.S. How was that Ron?



Yea very professional. :thumbup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Why run PVC? Get a macerating pump, run everything into it. Then run a 3/4" PE line out to the municipal sewer. Tree roots are alot less likely to find the 3/4" line. Be sure to "snake" the line in the trench. (Think squigley line in the trench.) That will make it harder for the roots to gain purchase when the try to force their way into the new lines.

You will most likely need a plumber to do this properly, however this is a way that many homeowners would attempt.

Let us know how you mske out. Be sure to include pictures and post the results.

Regards


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Were done with this thread now closed.


----------

